# Nazione europea che produce più talenti



## Torros (7 Gennaio 2016)

In ordine per me:
Francia
Germania
Spagna
Olanda
Belgio
Italia/Inghilterra piuttosto distaccate

Il campionato francese(intendendo anche le leghe minori) a livello di soldi è certamente quello più povero. Tira avanti perché negli anni ha saputo produrre nuovi talenti nonostante venisse continuamente depredato.
Da quelle giovanili sono usciti in questi ultimi anni, i vari: Hazard, Griezmann, Lacazette, Pogba, Benzema, Martial, Matuidi, Varane, Brahimi, etc.
Se parliamo di abbondanza e completezza nei ruoli direi che è la nazione che produce più talenti con la Germania vicina ma con meno completezza nei ruoli. In difesa specialmente noto che nella Germania mancano i terzini. In nazionale non vedo terzini top per il dopo Lahm. La Francia specialmente sulla fascia sinistra è comperatissima con i vari Kurzawa, Digne, Amavi, Musachio. Sulla fascia destra mi viene in mente solo Corchia, ma non mi pare sia esploso. Certo che se avessero naturalizzato Aurier (che cmq è un prodotto delle giovanili francesi) sarebbe un altra storia. Per la Spagna vedo tanti giocatori offensivi, buoni terzini, ma mancano di difensori centrali e attaccanti. Cmq in generale non li vedo ai livelli della Francia e della Germania. Italia e Inghilterra sono poca roba: Verratti e Sterling, forse Kane e Berardi e poi il nulla o quasi.


----------



## robs91 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Io ci aggiungerei anche il Portogallo.Andrè Gomes,Joao Mario,Ruben Neves,Renato Sanches,William Carvalho,Bernardo Silva ecc solo per citare i centrocampisti.Manca ancora la punta centrale ma penso che,guardando alle giovanili di Benfica e Porto,ci sia qualcuno di molto interessante anche in quel ruolo, che fra qualche anno potrebbe uscire fuori.


----------



## Torros (7 Gennaio 2016)

hai ragione mi sono scordato del Portogallo..


----------



## S.1899 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> In ordine per me:
> Francia
> Germania
> Spagna
> ...



Trovo che sei troppo gentile con la Francia, per me nella lista che hai dato, gli unici grandi talenti sono Griezmann/Varane/Hazard/Pogba/Benz (+ Matuidi non sono fan del giocatore ma bisogna ammetere che il suo lavoro è prezioso sia per il PSG che per la nazionale) 
Lacazette onestamente non credo che diventerà un grande giocatore e per Martial ha tutte le qualità per farlo ma è ancora troppo presto per giudicarlo.

Riguardo a Griezmann in realtà è un pur prodotto della formazione spagnola. Se ne andato qua quando era giovane perche nessuna squadra francese voleva di lui perche era "troppo piccole"
E purtroppo non è una eccezione, abbiamo la tendenza a privilegiare i giocatori ''fisici'' invece dei giocatori tecnici (e per questo io considero che la Spagna e la Germania sono in anticipo sulla Francia)

Poi io non avrei meso l'Italia ultima della classifica. Per me non vi dovete vergognare (come l'hai detto avete *Verratti *  !!!!!!!!!! , e possiamo anche parlare di Insigne, Romagnoli, Rugani, Perin, Berdardeschi...) poi c'è da vedere la lora crescuita ma c'è già molto qualità


----------



## Torros (7 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Trovo che sei troppo gentile con la Francia, per me nella lista che hai dato, gli unici grandi talenti sono Griezmann/Varane/Hazard/Pogba/Benz (+ Matuidi non sono fan del giocatore ma bisogna ammetere che il suo lavoro è prezioso sia per il PSG che per la nazionale)
> Lacazette onestamente non credo che diventerà un grande giocatore e per Martial ha tutte le qualità per farlo ma è ancora troppo presto per giudicarlo.
> 
> Riguardo a Griezmann in realtà è un pur prodotto della formazione spagnola. Se ne andato qua quando era giovane perche nessuna squadra francese voleva di lui perche era "troppo piccole"
> ...


Hai ragione su Griezmann. Ma poco male hanno Fekir .
Se mi citi quei giovani italiani non mi puoi dire poi che i francesi che ho citato io non vanno bene. Lacazzette è un tipo di giocatore che in italia non abbiamo e sarebbe titolare fisso nonché miglior giocatore della nazionale se fosse italiano, senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## S.1899 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Hai ragione su Griezmann. Ma poco male hanno Fekir .
> Se mi citi quei giovani italiani non mi puoi dire poi che i francesi che ho citato io non vanno bene. Lacazzette è un tipo di giocatore che in italia non abbiamo e sarebbe titolare fisso nonché miglior giocatore della nazionale se fosse italiano, senza ombra di dubbio.



Ah si haha
Per Lacazette onestamente l'ho sempre trovato un po' sopravvalutato, credo che farei la panchina in ogni big squadra europea


----------



## DannySa (7 Gennaio 2016)

Io non la vedo così nera, si trascura un piccolissimo particolare e cioè che l'Italia negli ultimi campionati europei U21 è arrivata in finale 2 anni fa e lo scorso giugno era nettamente la squadra più forte del torneo, col giocatore più forte: Berardi.
Poi che ogni evento veda il solito imprevisto causato dal solito suicidio all'italiana è un altro discorso.
Questi due cicli hanno portato o porteranno tutta una lista di talenti che probabilmente fino a 7-8 anni fà non erano nemmeno immaginabili, ci sono parecchi nomi: a partire da Donnarumma (e tutta la sfilza di giovani portieri), Darmian, Romagnoli, Rugani, Florenzi, Verratti, Insigne, Berardi e Bernardeschi, forse dimentico qualcuno ma il talento su cui lavorare è parecchio.
Aggiungo che l'Italia ha sempre lavorato male in fase di scouting, anni fa Camoranesi giocò tranquillamente per l'Italia e vinse, in questi anni si è parlato diverse volte di chiamare i vari Icardi e Dybala in U21 (se non sbaglio erano lì lì dall'essere chiamati in U19 ancor prima) ma entrambi hanno rifiutato a 19 anni, ecco già con questi due sarebbero cambiate parecchie cose infatti è ciò che manca terribilmente all'Italia, negli altri reparti il talento c'è, solo che se Conte continuerà a non provare molti di questi si perderanno molte partite in cui avrebbero potuto fare esperienza.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2016)

La cosa è ciclica, ad oggi Germania e Belgio sicuramente non hanno rivali. Anni fa non ne aveva la Spagna.


----------



## Torros (7 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma dopo due partite sarebbe già un grande talento? aspetterei qualche anno, ha solo 16 anni e ha dimostrato 0. 
Insigne ha 25 anni, Darmian 26, ci sono 9 e 10 di differenza con Donnaruma, generazioni diverse. Quando e se Donnaruma diventerà un top altri gli due saranno prossimi al ritiro. Perrin è buono ma anche tendente alla cappella. Fino ad ora l'unico talento italiano veramente comprovato ed affermato è Verratti. Per gli altri c'è un punto interrogativo, sono da vedere. 

Se dovessi fare una squadra con i talenti usciti dalle giovanili dei vari paesi per la Francia verrebbe una cosa del genere, considerando solo dai classe 90 in su per non andare troppo oltre:
Hazard-Lacazzette-Fekir
Rabiot-Kondogbia(imbula)-Pogba
Kurzawa-Varane-Zouma-Aurier
-Areola

Germania:
Draxler-?-Sane
Gotze
Kroos-Gundogan
?-Mustafi-Ginter-?
-Leno

Spagna
Isco-Alcacer-Griezmann
Thiago-?Koke
Gaya-Laporte-Inigo Martinez-Carvajal
-De Gea


Italia
Insigne-?-Berardi
Verratti-Cataldi-Baselli
?-Romagnoli-Rugani(questo è tutto da vedere visto che non gioca mai)-Florenzi
-Perrin.


Insomma mi pare che in attacco e in difesa i francesi abbiano tirato su dei gran bei talenti, più di altre nazioni europee. E anche a centrocampo Pogba nel ruolo avrà pochi pari in futuro e nemmeno gli altri promettono male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

i giovani che mi piacciono di più sono quelli della francia anche più di Belgio e Germania


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo così nera, si trascura un piccolissimo particolare e cioè che l'Italia negli ultimi campionati europei U21 è arrivata in finale 2 anni fa e lo scorso giugno era nettamente la squadra più forte del torneo, col giocatore più forte: Berardi.
> Poi che ogni evento veda il solito imprevisto causato dal solito suicidio all'italiana è un altro discorso.
> Questi due cicli hanno portato o porteranno tutta una lista di talenti che probabilmente fino a 7-8 anni fà non erano nemmeno immaginabili, ci sono parecchi nomi: a partire da Donnarumma (e tutta la sfilza di giovani portieri), Darmian, Romagnoli, Rugani, Florenzi, Verratti, Insigne, Berardi e Bernardeschi, forse dimentico qualcuno ma il talento su cui lavorare è parecchio.
> Aggiungo che l'Italia ha sempre lavorato male in fase di scouting, anni fa Camoranesi giocò tranquillamente per l'Italia e vinse, in questi anni si è parlato diverse volte di chiamare i vari Icardi e Dybala in U21 (se non sbaglio erano lì lì dall'essere chiamati in U19 ancor prima) ma entrambi hanno rifiutato a 19 anni, ecco già con questi due sarebbero cambiate parecchie cose infatti è ciò che manca terribilmente all'Italia, negli altri reparti il talento c'è, solo che se Conte continuerà a non provare molti di questi si perderanno molte partite in cui avrebbero potuto fare esperienza.



concordo con Dybala e icardi romagnoli in difesa verratti Marchisio in mezzo al campo eri una nazionale di altissimo livello, peccato


----------



## DannySa (7 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo con Dybala e icardi romagnoli in difesa verratti Marchisio in mezzo al campo eri una nazionale di altissimo livello, peccato



E ci aggiungerei tranquillamente Jack.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E ci aggiungerei tranquillamente Jack.



per me insigne è più forte di jack, non capisco cosa ci vedete in questo giocatore qua, un giocatore buonissimo per carità ma anche con qualche limite come visione di gioco e fantasia, insigne in questo gli da le piste


----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo così nera, si trascura un piccolissimo particolare e cioè che l'Italia negli ultimi campionati europei U21 è arrivata in finale 2 anni fa e lo scorso giugno era nettamente la squadra più forte del torneo, col giocatore più forte: Berardi.
> Poi che ogni evento veda il solito imprevisto causato dal solito suicidio all'italiana è un altro discorso.
> Questi due cicli hanno portato o porteranno tutta una lista di talenti che probabilmente fino a 7-8 anni fà non erano nemmeno immaginabili, ci sono parecchi nomi: a partire da Donnarumma (e tutta la sfilza di giovani portieri), Darmian, Romagnoli, Rugani, Florenzi, Verratti, Insigne, Berardi e Bernardeschi, forse dimentico qualcuno ma il talento su cui lavorare è parecchio.
> Aggiungo che l'Italia ha sempre lavorato male in fase di scouting, anni fa Camoranesi giocò tranquillamente per l'Italia e vinse, in questi anni si è parlato diverse volte di chiamare i vari Icardi e Dybala in U21 (se non sbaglio erano lì lì dall'essere chiamati in U19 ancor prima) ma entrambi hanno rifiutato a 19 anni, ecco già con questi due sarebbero cambiate parecchie cose infatti è ciò che manca terribilmente all'Italia, negli altri reparti il talento c'è, solo che se Conte continuerà a non provare molti di questi si perderanno molte partite in cui avrebbero potuto fare esperienza.



Assolutamente d'accordo. 3-4 anni fa la situazione era ben più nera, oggi ci sono speranze. Di portieri ne abbiamo una cifra, oltre al solito Perin abbiamo anche Sportiello e magari Donnarumma. Oltre a Francia e Germania (imho le più fornite) ci siamo noi


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Belgio su tutte..poi Francia..


----------



## neversayconte (8 Gennaio 2016)

Se parliamo di giovanili europee, nessuno ha citato l'OLANDA che è una vera fucina di talenti da 40 anni (anche se forse la nazionale proprio quest'anno ha toccato il punto più basso). Essere una nazione piccola quanto Lombardia e Veneto messi assieme
ma sfornare giocatori che hanno fatto la storia del calcio , non è da tutti. 

Se parliamo invece di giovanili non europee, ho sempre avuto un debole per gli argentini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me insigne è più forte di jack, non capisco cosa ci vedete in questo giocatore qua, un giocatore buonissimo per carità ma anche con qualche limite come visione di gioco e fantasia, insigne in questo gli da le piste



Insigne non è un buon giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me insigne è più forte di jack, non capisco cosa ci vedete in questo giocatore qua, un giocatore buonissimo per carità ma anche con qualche limite come visione di gioco e fantasia, insigne in questo gli da le piste



In visione di gioco pecca, ma in dribbling e estro no, sono alla pari imho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In visione di gioco pecca, ma in dribbling e estro no, sono alla pari imho.



ma a che serve azzeccare qualche dribbling se poi sbagli la scelta che vanifica tutto quello che hai fatto, insigne in quello è superiore, Bonaventura a campo aperto sbaglia tante di quelle che volte che è anche lui uno dei problemi di questa squadra, l errore grande è quello di considerarlo un campione che non è, è un giocatore che da il suo contributo e basta..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insigne non è un buon giocatore.



per me è un ottimo giocatore anche se non è un fenomeno


----------



## JesusHeKnows (9 Gennaio 2016)

Olanda, Olanda e ancora Olanda!


----------



## sion (9 Gennaio 2016)

olanda e belgio


----------



## Torros (18 Aprile 2016)

Francia che continua a sfornare talenti, uno su tutti, Dembele che trovo veramente impressionante. Oltre a lui si sta confermando anche Coman che mi convince di meno però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2016)

Menzione speciale per la difesa francese: a sinistra ci sono Amavi e Kurzawa, una coppia che per talento e qualità non vanta nessun'altra nazionale europea; in mezzo Varane, centrale moderno e tecnico, e Zouma, stopper vecchio stampo, che si completano alla perfezione, senza dimenticare Laporte o Lucas Hernandez, prontissimi ricambi per Varane. 
Come hai detto tu manca qualcosa a destra ma non è una lacuna penalizzante, visto quello che propongono le altre nazionali in quella posizione.


----------



## Serginho (19 Aprile 2016)

La Francia domina al momento, poi dietro ci sono Germania, Spagna e Belgio. Le altre sono abbastanza dietro


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Aprile 2016)

Senza alcun dubbio Svezia! Distaccate le altre
Concordate con me [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]?


----------



## Torros (19 Aprile 2016)

Amavi che quest'anno ha subito un brutto infortunio potrebbe venire via ad un cifra ragionevole, visto che l'Aston Villa retrocederà 

Tutti e due comunque sono nettamente più forti di Digne ed è un peccato che non vengano convocati.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Senza alcun dubbio Svezia! Distaccate le altre
> Concordate con me [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Senza alcun dubbio Svezia! Distaccate le altre
> Concordate con me [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]?



vedo davvero del grande talento in quella nazione


----------



## .Nitro (19 Aprile 2016)

Oggi la Francia senza alcun dubbio. L'Italia è in un periodo nerissimo.


----------



## pablog1585 (5 Maggio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Oggi la Francia senza alcun dubbio. L'Italia è in un periodo nerissimo.



Belgio

Courtois

De Bruyne

lukaku origi hazard


----------

